
Can Journalism Be Saved? - cageface
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/02/27/can-journalism-be-saved/
======
iron0013
This is a great article, but I’ve come to believe that HN commenters are
utterly incapable of appreciating how absolutely essential journalism is, and
in fact how many great journalists there still are writing today. When I read
the kind of things people here tend to say about “the media”, I can’t identify
with it at all. Good journalists are the conscience of our nation, and have
been been stepping up to the job admirably in recent years, when the nation
has lost its ethical center.

~~~
gatherhunterer
Journalistic integrity comes and goes. The Washington Post seemed like a
beacon of truthfulness when Trump attacked the free press and they adopted the
slogan “Democracy dies in darkness.” Recently they have forgone truthfulness
in favor of “truthiness”. Their hypocrisy on fact-checking Sanders and the
Times’ calling him “Other” when he was in the lead were very telling.

Journalists with corporate sponsors are just advertisers by another name.

